# 2005 GTO Dyno with LPE CAI



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

Dynoed my car the other day with LPE CAI installed. I only had 765 miles on the car when it was dynoed. Best run was 349.7 HP 346.7 TQ. I was pretty happy with those numbers now I can't wait to get my Long Tube headers and tune done. I hate that these cars will not break the tires loose during 1st to 2nd gear shift. I know it is the stock tune that is doing that.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Your HP numbers look good.... I think you are a little low on the TQ side :confused 

I am not sure why that is the case with your car. I can break the tires loose on my car from 2nd to 3rd consistently. And I can get a chirp "on-demand" at 70... to impress my friends :cool 

I also drive with "T/C" off. Was that off when you Dyno'd ?? It could make a difference.

Anyway most 2005 GTO's are dynoing around 335-345 WHP / 340-350WTQ...... Just with the LPE alone you should get around 355 WHP and 360 WTQ (guess-timating). I have not dyno'd my car yet but I hope to get better numbers.


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Your HP numbers look good.... I think you are a little low on the TQ side :confused
> 
> I am not sure why that is the case with your car. I can break the tires loose on my car from 2nd to 3rd consistently. And I can get a chirp "on-demand" at 70... to impress my friends :cool
> 
> ...


I only had 765 miles on the car. I think my numbers are right on par with CAI they don't do much for you on a dyno in the first place. I also think once my car breaks in more the numbers will go up. I will never really know for sure since in 2 weeks I will have LT headers magnaflow catback and be dyno tuned.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah could be... I have 6,500 + miles on my car. That is going to be sweet when you are all done.


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Yeah could be... I have 6,500 + miles on my car. That is going to be sweet when you are all done.


All done? Is there such a thing . Once the exhaust is done then I go cam shopping. Then maybe gears, wheels, and whatever else I can think of or should I say afford.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I can break the tires loose on the 2-3 shift in my stock '04...

You might have something wrong with yours.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Has anyone actually dynoed the increase with their LPE CAI? I just put mine on and I was wondering if it works as well as they say...sounds good though


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Robw 29 is your car an a4? The torque management should not affect the m6. I can break mine 1-2, 2-3, and get a little chirp 3-4. I've gat a m6.


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Robw 29 is your car an a4? The torque management should not affect the m6. I can break mine 1-2, 2-3, and get a little chirp 3-4. I've gat a m6.


My car is a 6spd. Not sure what is up with my car it only 900 miles on it so I have not really tried all that hard to break the tires loose on the 1 - 2 shift. I think it is performing as it should be it pulls real hard just seems to be pulling timing between shifts. If it is the TM issue it will be gone for good in about 2 weeks. It also might just be the weather effecting the car I can tell this thing really hates heat. I know all cars hate it but this car seems to be effected by heat more then any other car I have owned. That will be corrected in about 2 weeks also with the dyno tune.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Robw_29 said:


> My car is a 6spd. Not sure what is up with my car it only 900 miles on it so I have not really tried all that hard to break the tires loose on the 1 - 2 shift. I think it is performing as it should be it pulls real hard just seems to be pulling timing between shifts. If it is the TM issue it will be gone for good in about 2 weeks. It also might just be the weather effecting the car I can tell this thing really hates heat. I know all cars hate it but this car seems to be effected by heat more then any other car I have owned. That will be corrected in about 2 weeks also with the dyno tune.


To help with the heat issue I removed the hood plugs and took the fuel rail covers off. I want to get a 12.5 before I start modifying, so I'm waiting till January to do a 160 thermostat and change the settings on the fans. Those are some ideas for you. It really does hate heat though, just playing at the track I've noticed almost 1 second and 5 mph in difference from 60 degrees to 90 degrees.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> To help with the heat issue I removed the hood plugs and took the fuel rail covers off. I want to get a 12.5 before I start modifying, so I'm waiting till January to do a 160 thermostat and change the settings on the fans. Those are some ideas for you. It really does hate heat though, just playing at the track I've noticed almost 1 second and 5 mph in difference from 60 degrees to 90 degrees.



Ditto -- I too removed the fuel rail covers and hood plugs. I do have a 160 stat with an LPE and it made some significant improvements. People don't realize how much heat those covers hold in the engine.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Robw_29 said:


> Dynoed my car the other day with LPE CAI installed. I only had 765 miles on the car when it was dynoed. Best run was 349.7 HP 346.7 TQ. I was pretty happy with those numbers now I can't wait to get my Long Tube headers and tune done. I hate that these cars will not break the tires loose during 1st to 2nd gear shift. I know it is the stock tune that is doing that.


Wow, those numbers are typical. My 2005 M6 with 7,000 miles will spin the rubber off in 1st, chirp big time on the 1-2 shift and chirp a little on the 2-3 shift. Yours should do the same. 

Are you experienced with a manual transmission? Try to keep the revs between 5,000 and 6,000 RPM and let the clutch out much faster than normal. You don't need to pop the clutch but you need to be a lot more agressive than polite driving in traffic. You are not trying for smoothness here.


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Wow, those numbers are typical. My 2005 M6 with 7,000 miles will spin the rubber off in 1st, chirp big time on the 1-2 shift and chirp a little on the 2-3 shift. Yours should do the same.
> 
> Are you experienced with a manual transmission? Try to keep the revs between 5,000 and 6,000 RPM and let the clutch out much faster than normal. You don't need to pop the clutch but you need to be a lot more agressive than polite driving in traffic. You are not trying for smoothness here.


We will see what happens went I get more miles on it. Maybe I just need to get use to the car. I have tons of experience with manual transmissions my last 5 cars have been manuals. Who knows maybe I am just going easy on it since it is new still under 1000 miles. I guess it is just harder to chirp them on this car then on my others.


----------

